# Immi Account Login problem.



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

I am frequently facing problem with Immi account login. Its says incorret user id or password but am sure i am inputting it correctly. 

I need to reset it everytime. I did it twice already. 

Can you please advise if you have faced similar problems?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Mohan
I have not faced any issue till now.....
Maybe check with the support team



Mohan Babu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am frequently facing problem with Immi account login. Its says incorret user id or password but am sure i am inputting it correctly.
> 
> ...


----------

